# ايهما افضل ميكانيكا طيران ام مدنى



## E/ahmed (23 أبريل 2009)

انا طالب في هندسة الطيران اللي في امبابة في السنة الاعدادية 
وانا محتار بين قسمين هما ميكانيكا طيران ومدني (احنا عندنا اقسام
تانية بس انا مش حببه)
ارجو مساعدتى في اختيار القسم من حيث الدراسة والعمل (سهل الحصول علي عمل 
والطبيعة العمل )

ولكم خالص الشكر​


----------



## mnbs (26 أبريل 2009)

*مع اني مهندس طيران بس*

والله كل علوم الهندسة ممتازة بس المشكله في هندسة الطيران انه في العالم العربي الى الان محدش بيقدرها وبيعرفها (يعني بتتعب حتى تلاقي وظيفة)......

وانصحك بالهندسة المدنية لان زي مشفت ان هذا التخصص مرغوب جدا في عالمنا العربي...........


----------



## TURBOFAN (27 أبريل 2009)

اولا انتا مش في هندسة طيران انتا في اعدادي هندسة(عامه)
ثانيا حاول تعتمد على نفسك في اتخاذ القرار كفاية اهلك دخلوك هندسة بفلوس


----------



## الشاعر الطيار (30 أبريل 2009)

أنا ناوي أحول هندسة الطيران في امبابة 

فكنت عاوز اعرف إيه المواد التي بيدرسوها في اعدادي 

وظروف السكن والتدريب الميداني في قسم( هندسة الطيران)

هل توفر الكلية تدريب عملي في الصيف؟؟؟

وشكرا...

اختار القسم إلي ممكن تبدع فيه


----------



## م/ مصطفي (30 أبريل 2009)

e/ahmed قال:


> انا طالب في هندسة الطيران اللي في امبابة في السنة الاعدادية
> وانا محتار بين قسمين هما ميكانيكا طيران ومدني (احنا عندنا اقسام
> تانية بس انا مش حببه)
> ارجو مساعدتى في اختيار القسم من حيث الدراسة والعمل (سهل الحصول علي عمل
> ...



*يا بشمهندس / احمد ...  

اولا اهلا و سهلا بيك معانا في منتدانا الكريم , و نتمنالك كل توفيق و نجاح في دراستك  

بالنسبه لهندسه الطيران او المدنـي او اي اي اي قسم من اقســام هندسه ,, فانا في راي المتواضع 
انه اختيار القسم يعتمد علي حاجه واحده فقــــــط ... 
و هي مـــدي رغبتــــك و حبـــك للقســم و المجـــــــال عـــــــــــــــامـــــــــــــه 
و ليس مدي فرص العمل او الاكثـر انتشار هذه الايام !!!
لان بين طرفه عين و ارتدادتها ,, يبــدل الله من حــال الي حـــــــال  

فنصيحتي ليك هي .. 
انك تقعد مع نفسـك و تشوف هل انت بتحب مجال الطيران عــامــه و مستعد تتحمل تعبــه و لا ؟ 
لان دراسته مش سهــله اطــلاقــا ,, بس هي سهلـه جدا للي بيحب المجال و عاوز يكمـل فيه  *​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (30 أبريل 2009)

الشاعر الطيار قال:


> أنا ناوي أحول هندسة الطيران في امبابة
> 
> فكنت عاوز اعرف إيه المواد التي بيدرسوها في اعدادي
> 
> ...



*بالنسبه للمواد التي تدرس ,, فهي نفس مواد كليه الهندسه بالظبط 
و طبعا صعب اقولك كل المواد  

و بالنسبه للسكن ,, فيوجد مدينه جاميعيه للمغتربين 

و بالنسبه للتدريب الصيفي ,, فطبعا يوجد اهــم كــورس تدريب لمهندسي الطيران 
و هو كورس الـ Basic و دا من اهم الكورسات لمهندس الطيران 

و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  *​


----------



## الشاعر الطيار (30 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس مصطفى 

وبصراحة استفدت كتير 

شكرا جزيلا


----------

